# Moots dealer in bay area?



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I've been lusting after a moots rsl for a while now and am thinking about placing an order. Can anyone in the bay area recommend a shop which is a moots dealer and can measure me correctly for a custom frame/fit. Thanks.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Palo Alto Bicycle


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

WhEre are you located? For the north bay, sunshine in fairfax carries moots and can fit.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

cinelliguy said:


> Palo Alto Bicycle


Thanks. I'll give them a call.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Fogdweller said:


> WhEre are you located? For the north bay, sunshine in fairfax carries moots and can fit.


I'm in sj so palo alto is not to far but will travel for a deal


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Just to warn you that there are no deals on Moots. Markup on their framesets is only 10%. The owner of my local shop got his at 10% off retail. They are nice and people pay to ride them.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Fogdweller said:


> Just to warn you that there are no deals on Moots. Markup on their framesets is only 10%. The owner of my local shop got his at 10% off retail. They are nice and people pay to ride them.


Unfortunately, I know I'll pay full pop for a Moots frame but after doing a few test rides I think its worth it.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

At least you know you are in basically the same (deal) boat as everyone else. "Cheap no good, good no cheap".


----------



## rokataje (Jul 6, 2009)

IMO: Stay AWAY from Sharp in Lafayette. 

Wrench Science in Berkley is good.


----------



## illnacord (Feb 25, 2008)

@rokataje, why the anti about Sharp? I was just going to recommend them for Moots dealer in 925 east bay.


----------



## OriginalDonk (Mar 14, 2011)

*Big Swingin' Cycles in S.F.*

I would recommend going to Big Swingin' Cycles in San Francisco to talk to Brian. They've got an RSL set up right when you walk through the door and are extremely helpful guys.


----------

